# The Dark Side of Women



## Triggerfish (Feb 14, 2010)

A woman was in town on a shopping trip. She
| began her day by finding the most perfect shoes in the
| first shop and a beautiful dress on sale (slashed by 75%)
| in the second. In the third, everything had just been
| reduced by 50% when her mobile phone rang.
| 
| It was a female doctor notifying her that her husband had
| just been in a terrible car accident and was in critical
| condition in the ICU. The woman told the doctor to inform
| her husband where she was and that she'd be there as
| soon as possible. 
| 
| As she hung up she realized she was leaving what was
| shaping up to be her best day ever in the boutiques. She
| decided to get in a couple more shops before heading to
| the hospital. She ended up shopping the rest of the morning,
| finishing her trip with a cup of coffee and a beautiful piece of
| chocolate cake, compliments of the last shop. She was jubilant. 
| 
| Then she remembered her husband. Feeling guilty, she dashed
| to the hospital. She saw the woman doctor in the corridor and
| asked about her husband's condition. The doctor glared at her
| and shouted, "You went ahead and finished your shopping trip,
| didn't you!? I hope you're proud of yourself! While you were
| out for the past four hours enjoying yourself in town, your
| husband has been languishing in pain in the Intensive Care
| Unit! It's just as well you went ahead and finished, because it
| will more than likely be the last shopping trip you'll ever take! 
| For the rest of his life he will require round-the-clock care. And
| he will now be your career!" 
| 
| The woman, overcome with guilt, broke down and sobbed. 
|

| 
| 
| The woman doctor chuckled and said, "I'm just messing with you. He's dead. Show me what you bought!"


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Triggerfish (Feb 14, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> :lol:


thank you, you are a honey ;-)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Excellent :!:


----------



## Triggerfish (Feb 14, 2010)

HighTT said:


> Excellent :!:


It made me laugh. thank you too.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Triggerfish (Feb 14, 2010)

triplefan said:


> Love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :-*


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Very good.


----------

